# Harbor freight rant



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Today I went to Harbor freight needed a new bench grinder checked Craigs list cheapest was $40 1/3 hp. Harvard freight had a 1/2 hp. for $40 with 
20 %coupon. At the register fine print says central machine excluded GRR. Still feeling good compared to craigs list. Got home opened the package 
found the guard bent to point wheels will not turn. Bent worse than I want to fix about 1/4 inch. Took the guard cover off three screws. Did the job . Now have to drive 40 miles back and forth to return. The wheel on that side wobbles bad also. I think was the last one on the shelf.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

got to test scrutinize their stuff before you get to the cash register...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Add gas, time, annoyance and nearby Home Depot looks better all the time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Add gas, time, annoyance and nearby Home Depot looks better all the time.


ahhhh....
the infamous intangible cost in play...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Did you know to look at 20 % coupon for central machine exclusion?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

HF is totally hit or miss. Before I buy anything from them, I go to the website and read the reviews. To HF's credit they don't seem to delete any of them - so you get good, bad and really f*$Kin bad ones. This allows me to avoid the bad products. There is also a lot chatter about things to watch out for. Also, I always open the box up before I leave so I can avoid driving home with damaged or otherwise bad product.

I'm literally 10 minutes from one but having to do a round trip to get a replacement is a PITA.

I know some people won't touch HF but if I can get a usable tool for 1/4 or less the cost of the higher end ones, I'll certainly consider it. And if it's for a limited project, I see no reason to drop top $$$ on a high end one.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For a front yard project I needed a stronger drill than my 3/8ths models. Got a half inch chuck from HF that did the trick of drilling 3/8ths holes through 2x4 so I could pound 24 inch rebar down into the ground. I will soon be drilling into concrete to set bolts to hold up scenery pieces in my long delayed theater conversion project. Need to set some TV/Film style theatrical flats to create a back stage area and want it to be well planted in the concrete. I will also try to brace it to some brackets on the back wall to make sure it stays upright. Have to also put in some side wings of some sort so people can't see back stage. Also need to hang a few extra lights because the stage is pretty wide.

I purchase four more theatrical lights a year ago and gave it to someone at the local little theater. They aren't using them, so I'll try to get them back. The price went up almost double since then and I'd really like to install all four for a total of 9 lights 

Finally found my missing 8 ft ladder so i can work on the 10 ft ceiling to hang lights and some drapery. There is a black drape across the back of the stage, set about 2 ft from the back wall so actors can cross sides without being visible. Won't have a front curtain, so it will be used mainly for music performances and one-set plays or one act plays. 

The seating is with free standing chairs, but they are thick padded and more comfortable than conventional theater seats. 

It will be nice to get back to that project.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

First off, I feel your pain. It has happened to me a few times and then I learned...

There are some things I just won't buy from HF. Mostly it's power tools I want to use more than once.

I will however buy: crappy screw drivers, drill bit sets, gloves (nitrite and work), rags, dust control (I have their 2hp for 3 years now, good buy), RO sander (another lucky buy), compressor (yet another lucky buy), sand paper, their freebies are good for gift boxes and a few other disposable items.

I did however buy the grinder you are talking about if it's the Orange one. Mine works fine for me, but I am not a professional and it doesn't get that much use.

And I agree, always check the reviews before investing in their power tools. For example: they have a Hercules table saw on sale next month $279, however lowes has a Kobalt for a few dollars more. Since I have a Kobalt Miter saw and know the quality, I'd pay a few dollars more and not get the Hercules (Hercules is also excluded from their coupons).

Also if I were a professional, I would consider all HF power tools throw aways since it would be tax deduction anyway


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

HF F style clamps and their 7 mil Nitrile disposable gloves are good buys. I shy away from any of their motorized tools.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

They do have a few tools to consider. The angle grinder, which In use for metal cutting (if you don't have you get one) and the oscillating too are both well worth the money. Once I found out how useful they were I went out and bought better ones. But I still have the cheapo ones and still use them. Some of their clamps are great and their impact sockets will get the job done.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

*HF Discretion*



Stick486 said:


> got to test scrutinize their stuff before you get to the cash register...


+1 and then some!!!

:|


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Go Harbor Freight!!!!!!!!!
Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well after calming down went out this morning took the guard completely off and straightened . Machine was better than my grizzly. None other in stock. Spins forever when turning off. All the other are 1/3 hp. this is 1/2 hp.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like it all worked out. Some things are harder to screw up than others.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roofner said:


> Well after calming down went out this morning took the guard completely off and straightened . Machine was better than my grizzly. None other in stock. Spins forever when turning off. All the other are 1/3 hp. this is 1/2 hp.


I have had one for years, works great. You can turn it off and come back after lunch and it is still spinning. Only bad thing about it is it throws sparks when grinding metal.

Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

PhilBa said:


> HF is totally hit or miss. Before I buy anything from them, I go to the website and read the reviews. To HF's credit they don't seem to delete any of them - so you get good, bad and really f*$Kin bad ones. This allows me to avoid the bad products. There is also a lot chatter about things to watch out for. Also, I always open the box up before I leave so I can avoid driving home with damaged or otherwise bad product.
> 
> I'm literally 10 minutes from one but having to do a round trip to get a replacement is a PITA.
> 
> I know some people won't touch HF but if I can get a usable tool for 1/4 or less the cost of the higher end ones, I'll certainly consider it. And if it's for a limited project, I see no reason to drop top $$$ on a high end one.


Yup - that’s the right approach to HF - you get what you pay for, so look at what you’re getting ready to buy cuz that’s what they’re selling you! I’ve bought sandpaper, brushes, clamps, and a few router bits and can’t really complain. Wouldn’t buy any power tools...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> got to test scrutinize their stuff before you get to the cash register...


I couldn't find any outlets on the wall to plug it into. But when I got home and plugged it in in it ran like a Swiss Miss.
Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> I couldn't find any outlets on the wall to plug it into. But when I got home and plugged it in in it ran like a Swiss Miss.
> Herb


A Swiss Miss? Huh? (I hope that is a clean reference...)


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

If you ever want the truth, more or less, the quality of certain tools and HF's warranty.

Go to the Den of Tools, if you don't mind a talking bear, he does a good job of description of HF's tools.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeK-WtMnxma1QVk2EkN3omA


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you.

I shy away from the power tools at Harbor Freight. Had one of their belt sanders that stayed just cool enough to not melt the plastic housing and loud enough to drown out the "Thump-Thump" music from the neighbors. The 1 hp and 2 hp Dust collectors along with the air ventilator have done well. and just 2 weeks ago bought their 6 amp $19.99 sawzall to replace the other HF sawzall that was abused for 20 years.

Paint brushes, HVLP spray guns, nitrile gloves, canvas drop cloths, wall parts bin, Free lights, free magnetic parts holders, and free magnetic tool holder, have all been a good buy.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

roofner said:


> Did you know to look at 20 % coupon for central machine exclusion?


That must be a somewhat new restriction. I used a 20% coupon when I bought my dust collector from them, and is a central machinery.


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your situation. If it was only the bent guard and not the shaft or bearing you should be good to go.

Over the last 12 years I have spent way over $10k at Harbor Freight on various tool chests, cabinets, dozens of air and electric tools, sockets, supplies etc.

For the money, there is nothing that even comes close IMHO. Yes, some of the electric and air tools are not real good but they are mucho bueno for the money and do (usually) work.

I burned out three of their $10 electric hand grinders welding a roll bar and frame connectors etc on my car. I replaced each one with a $50 Bosch which feel better and don't get as hot.......but cost 5x as much.
Their 6" and 14" metal cutoff saws are awesome for the money.

Overall, if you're looking for real quality, the electric tools are going to be hit or miss; the sockets, air tools and tool boxes / chests are of high enough quality I would use them for work, if I was still wrenching.

In all my times and purchases from maybe 25 of their locations, I've had two duds out of the box........out of hundreds......


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I really like their 7 mil nitryl gloves. But i recently bought a box that was all left handed. Shoulda looked closer. It was clearly labled with a big "L".


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> I really like their 7 mil nitryl gloves. But i recently bought a box that was all left handed. Shoulda looked closer. It was clearly labled with a big "L".


Amusing Herb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Amusing Herb.


LOL, Stick.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> I really like their 7 mil nitryl gloves. But i recently bought a box that was all left handed. Shoulda looked closer. It was clearly labled with a big "L".


LOL I like that Gene, GO HARBOR FREIGHT!!!

HErb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone advised to turn one inside out thereby moving the thumb for the right hand. Seems like a lot of trouble. I'll just get some with an R on the box.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I've got 2 left thumbs so that works for me.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm with ya, Phil. It's a good thing socks fit both my left feet.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Marco said:


> Glad it worked out for you.
> 
> I shy away from the power tools at Harbor Freight. Had one of their belt sanders that stayed just cool enough to not melt the plastic housing and loud enough to drown out the "Thump-Thump" music from the neighbors. The 1 hp and 2 hp Dust collectors along with the air ventilator have done well. and just 2 weeks ago bought their 6 amp $19.99 sawzall to replace the other HF sawzall that was abused for 20 years.
> 
> Paint brushes, HVLP spray guns, nitrile gloves, canvas drop cloths, wall parts bin, Free lights, free magnetic parts holders, and free magnetic tool holder, have all been a good buy.


Oh and clamps.... stocked up today they work well and are at a great price when on sale.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Go Harbor Freight!!!!!
Herb


----------

